# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Bienvenue à moi

## Orphas

Bonjour tout le monde, je viens de m'inscrire sur ce site en espérant trouver une belle famille pour mon petit chat !
@bientôt

----------


## aurore27

Bonsoir Orphas,

Pourquoi voulez-vous trouver une belle famille pour votre petit chat ? Ce n'est pas très clair....

----------

